# Front yard breeders



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Breeding the APBT is as PC as joining Black Water.

Lets here some funny stories, or ones of just what lengths you (or some one you know of) has gone to for our dogs to be here.

Here is one adventure.

The stud that I created was in Seattle Washington. He (the dog is called Thaylen, or Spotted Devil) lived in Humboldt County with a friend, however they were spending some time up in Seattle. 

My female came into heat and was ready to breed with him. So I made the road trip, the furthest North I have ever been, to create the litter. It was well over a thousand mile drive round trip.

I had never been on a ferry. The owner of Thaylen and I took the ferry across the Puget Sound to the Olympic National Park. The van was parked in the very front of the ferry and the dogs "locked". Aw. We all went camping and the litter was perfect.

Here is a funny one.
Motel 6

No back yard here.:woof:


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

I am such a red neck. I wanted to hear some stories. Being that I read my computer, I guess I would be reading it anyways.

Here is an old one.
I have heard about many breedings where it took several people to be involved and the dog would try and hump the handlers. Ha ha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow..... You feel special??


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Wow..... You feel special??


Dam straight.

You know it baby.

My dogs are too. I have seen some super dogs on this site. There is no way they were all found at the pound by accidental breedings. 
Do you feel special? If not you should find something thats helps you to do that.:rofl:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Disgusting for many reasons than one.

I feel special. My dog looks that good and I didnt drive anywhere to find any studs or 1000$ litters. I damn near hit him with my car at 6 weeks of age in front of my own house.

I feel special.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I feel special too.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm not feeling that special today.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Pancake said:


> I'm not feeling that special today.


:hug:

How about now?


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> :hug:
> 
> How about now?


:woof::woof::woof:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NorCalTim said:


> Dam straight.
> 
> You know it baby.
> 
> ...


So was that the litter? How are they bred?


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

In the back of a Plymouth Caravan on a Ferry.

Romantic,not?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Loving this thread.... Where's the popcorn?


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> So was that the litter? How are they bred?


The first photo was from the breeding in Seattle. The line up on the Gazette was a Sorrells/Garners (w/ Crenshw, Woods, Hydes) breeding from Cypress and Chisel (a line breeding done in the woods of Humboldt County). Here is the pedigree
Sorrell's CH Bubba-Boe Shoshone Hard Eyes

The Seattle trip (and the first photo) were done through line breeding Cypress with her grandson Thaylen. Cypress is mostly Sorrels. She has Sorrells "CH" Sailor, Hard Eyes, "CH" Raisin, STP, Shoshone, "CH" Bubba Boe, "CH" Joe Testiment. There is also Woods, Garners and Halls.

Thaylen is the sire is from "CH" Trailer Trash and Pandora. Pandora is tight bred Sorrells with Garners. Trailer Trash is a great somewhat scatter bred dog. Each person working on the dogs in his past put at least 3 generations into it. He is tight bred Grand Champion Scruffy. I cant tell you how many show people (who did not even create Scruffy) cried about his lines being available to the general public because of me. Grand Champion Scruffy is from Snakeman's "CH" Pedro, Woods Snooty (heavy on the Snooty), Crenshaws "CH" Rascal, Crenshaws Sandy, Halls SurarII and Garners Zack. The blood not from Scruffy, but in Thaylen, is Columbia River Blaze, G/C Ace Max Dugan Vitili, Crums G/C A/A Lacey, and Garners CH Chinaman

My childhood dog was a German Shepperd / Collie mix. He was great. However, there is something in being able to honor the dogs and dog breeders it took to create your family member.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Crash pups person said:


> In the back of a Plymouth Caravan on a Ferry.
> 
> Romantic,not?


I am breeding, not writing a novel.

Do you have any respect for breeders?

Artificial inseminate.

Breed show dogs in a mansion. By the way, many show dogs are like trophy wife to people, except they keep them in kennels and have a whole bunch of them. Only when the puppy is past the point of needing the one one one attention they deserve do they sell them. That way the show people can make sure the dog can "look" perfect. That makes me sick. Puppies should be going to good homes ASAP, not when deemed unworthy by judging looks.

Buy a puppy in a pet store - the mom was bred in a crate she lived in her whole life in. By a mutt, call it a Pit Bull, and pay for all of the health problem that come with it (as well as confidence problems). Oh, and if if bites someone, it will be called a "Pit Bull". That does the breed a great service. Thank you.

Some people do not believe in killing and eat meat. Some people love the APBT, but wish no one ever created it. Go figure.

Some people believe in rights and want to take them away. The rights that are the most important are the rights you do not believe in.:roll:


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like you were writing a novel.

I respect breeders, but like many members of this forum I disrespect those that contribute to a population problem and boast about it:roll:.


Just cause you pimped your dog out Grand Theft Auto style in a Mini Van does not make you any different than a BYB.

I would love to one day work with breeding the APBT but I have a understanding for the fact that it is literally being overdone.

I reserve the right to make that apparent.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Crash pups person said:


> Just cause you pimped your dog out Grand Theft Auto style in a Mini Van does not make you any different than a BYB.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

Crash pups person said:


> Sounds to me like you were writing a novel.
> 
> I respect breeders, but like many members of this forum I disrespect those that contribute to a population problem and boast about it:roll:.
> 
> ...


Ha ha
I feel the love.:goodpost:

I knew this would be good, however for all you Bull dog lovers, no one breeds any good ones?

By the way. What blood line of this prestigious breed would you use to carry on APBT in its true form. Sorrells is done selling to the general public. Crenshaw, Carver, on and on dead.

How about a good American Bully to represent the past?

So, what line would you use?

Here is an email (typical one) I received:
"Hi Tim,
thanks for your quick respond.
Again, I've looked through some US sites and I was
horrified of the look of some dogs. They look like
mutants.
So, that is why I contacted You. Please, contact me, when
you have any news, or contact anyway - we belong to a same
family of ultimate APBT lovers.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Before you get fanatical about what blood lines you would use to preserve the breed you must first start preserving the breed. Over breeding is far from. Now, when I say over breeding Im not talking about people breeding Dogs cycle after cycle till its death. Im talking about every person and their cousins breeding APBT's cause they can sell them on Craigs List with a 200$ "rehoming fee".

After the population comes under some sort of _order_ I would then look for what ever good _candidates_ may exist ( not that any good original _bloodlines_ exist, again, over breeding ) and basically start my own based on the stature of the traditional APBT.

I dont understand that part about the e-mail. A simple " we all have our opinions " would have sufficed.

BTW, I do not have a problem with Hippos, Bullies, Bluffs and so forth, but I would also never consider them part of preserving this breed either


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

> I cant tell you how many show people (who did not even create Scruffy) cried about his lines being available to the general public because of me.


I have my own opinions on what constitutes BYBing, but I had to question this. Is this something to be proud of? I personally like being part of something exclusive, and I'd be _pissed_ if someone got a dog from me and started making its offspring available to JQP. Some things the general public doesn't really need to have their hands on, and the APBT is one of those things.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I have my own opinions on what constitutes BYBing, but I had to question this. Is this something to be proud of? I personally like being part of something exclusive, and I'd be _pissed_ if someone got a dog from me and started making its offspring available to JQP. Some things the general public doesn't really need to have their hands on, and the APBT is one of those things.


That is just it. The only people pissed DID NOT CREATE THE DOG.
My dogs are house dogs, not kennel dogs.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I have my own opinions on what constitutes BYBing, but I had to question this. Is this something to be proud of? I personally like being part of something exclusive, and I'd be _pissed_ if someone got a dog from me and started making its offspring available to JQP. Some things the general public doesn't really need to have their hands on, and the APBT is one of those things.


One of the offspring works in S.F. with disabled children. They should be available to the general (screened by the seller) public.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Crash pups person said:


> I respect breeders, but like many members of this forum I disrespect those that contribute to a population problem and boast about it:roll:.


So if anyone breeds they contribute to over population and are bad ya? If not I am missing where he has posted about SOOOO many litters for you to get the idea that he is over breeding?

I see no reason to boast about the breedings, other than he was looking for funny stories which no one has obviously, but I also see nothing that implies he was overbreeding.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I have my own opinions on what constitutes BYBing, but I had to question this. Is this something to be proud of? I personally like being part of something exclusive, and I'd be _pissed_ if someone got a dog from me and started making its offspring available to JQP. Some things the general public doesn't really need to have their hands on, and the APBT is one of those things.


The context:
My dogs were placing 1st, 2nd, best OFR, etc. There may have been some jealously involved. Or, its just because I let the line out. Regardless, I have have people who do not even know the correct registered name of the dog tell me their 2 cents like they owned/created the dog.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> So if anyone breeds they contribute to over population and are bad ya? If not I am missing where he has posted about SOOOO many litters for you to get the idea that he is over breeding?
> 
> I see no reason to boast about the breedings, other than he was looking for funny stories which no one has obviously, but I also see nothing that implies he was overbreeding.


What you missed was my definition of over breeding.

Not exactly bad but not exactly making things better when they are someone looking to educate people and preserve the breed. This website made me realize this fact.

I guess in the few months that I have been gone it seems people are now allowed to gain bragging rights when it comes to breeding an over populated breed?

I have my opinions regardless if everyone else lost theirs. The APBT should be looked at differently which is something we all should agree on but no matter how dedicated someone is to the breed I feel they should not be breeding it ( he obviously enjoys breeding and has had more than one litter ) when so many die cause they dont have a simple piece of paper saying they are registered with the UKC. How many APBt's is it that die every month in shelters cause people rather have that piece of paper?

After that fact has been properly addressed then we can worry about who has the next best blood line.

I could care less personally about the bite statistics, the APBT's that are found in fighting rings, dog aggression blah, blah blah. That goes in one ear and out the other cause what really feeds that fear and makes the APBT such a popular target for these biased statistics is the over whelming amount of APBT's that are out their available to any one person to undermined.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So how is someone that shows, titles and breeds excellent representation of this breed a part of that? Why because he boasted about it?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Does the OP show and title, or is it some of the puppy owners doing that? That really does make a difference IMO. Lots of breeders have some puppy owners that go out there and do stuff with the pups, and then they ride on that without putting in the work themselves. I don't know personally what the OP is doing or not. I couldn't get past the overload of search keywords on every page and website link on almost every picture. That, IMO, speaks more for seeking of maximum exposure and reaching the widest audience, not so much focusing on the intricacies of quality.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Does the OP show and title, or is it some of the puppy owners doing that? That really does make a difference IMO. Lots of breeders have some puppy owners that go out there and do stuff with the pups, and then they ride on that without putting in the work themselves. I don't know personally what the OP is doing or not. *I couldn't get past the overload of search keywords on every page and website link on almost every picture. That, IMO, speaks more for seeking of maximum exposure and reaching the widest audience, not so much focusing on the intricacies of quality.*


Something common with BYB's.

Same as the overwhelmingly cheap Photoshop adds.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> So how is someone that shows, titles and breeds excellent representation of this breed a part of that? Why because he boasted about it?


Oh, I get it now

North California.


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*It was worth the 3 state trip*

Update to::::::

Here is one adventure.

The stud that I created was in Seattle Washington. He (the dog is called Thaylen, or Spotted Devil) lived in Humboldt County with a friend, however they were spending some time up in Seattle.

My female came into heat and was ready to breed with him. So I made the road trip, the furthest North I have ever been, to create the litter. It was well over a thousand mile drive round trip.

I had never been on a ferry. The owner of Thaylen and I took the ferry across the Puget Sound to the Olympic National Park. The van was parked in the very front of the ferry and the dogs "locked". Aw. We all went camping and the litter was perfect.

//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Cypress's last litter was something special. Here is one of the puppies from the breeding. He just lost his puppy fat. Tonka is an odd ball. He is one of only two to get unusually large. However, he is still athletic and proportional.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> What you missed was my definition of over breeding.
> 
> Not exactly bad but not exactly making things better when they are someone looking to educate people and preserve the breed. This website made me realize this fact.
> 
> ...


Almost none of those "pit bulls" sitting in the shelter are APBTs, but rather mutts and other breeds that fall under the "pit bull" blanket. And if you truly want to understand the APBT then you shouldn't let talk of dog aggression go in one ear and out the other. Dog aggression is a genetic trait that many many APBTs share. The reason people keep pushing that its not real and their dogs are fine, are people who don't really own APBTs. There are many other bull breeds that are bred to be less DA, it's just that people can't tell the differences in the breeds when they see one. If you show people a pic of an American Bully they automatically think APBT, yet they see a real APBT and think it must be a mix cause its "too skinny" or it's head is "too small" people just have no clue what it is they're looking at.


----------

